# Looking for hunting dog info



## jhielscher (May 22, 2011)

** I posted this on the wrong section for those who saw this. **

Looking for any information in regards to what kind of dog to buy for hunting small game. Rabbits and squirrels to start. A good companion on the road and definetly good with kids. Kind of surprised there are no sections dedicated to hunting dogs. ANy good websites would be cool to


----------



## huston961 (Apr 21, 2010)

Beagles all the way great companions love to hunt and very very good with kids


----------



## (Doug) (May 16, 2011)

Beagles for sure on the the bunny side. Squirrels I'm not sure about but would like to know too


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

A feist or cur for the tree rats ukc dogs .com for hound info


----------



## emason323 (Nov 9, 2007)

Check out the Michigan Squirrel Dog Association. I posted a request to hunt behind a dog just to see if it was for me and it wasn't long after that i was hunting behind a nice Blackmouth Cur. 

http://michigansquirreldogassociation.mysite.com/


----------

